
'77% of Americans believe major news outlets report falsehoods' - noir-york
https://www.ft.com/content/213fecde-5896-11e8-b8b2-d6ceb45fa9d0
======
mtgx
I believe this is up from around 55% _before_ the 2016 election.

Mainstream media has lost all integrity and therefore people's trust. It's not
just "right-wing" media. It's left-wing, center-wing, you name it. They all
chase an angle with their stories, even when they pretend to be objective.

The so called left-wing media is responsible for Trump just as much as the
right-wing media is, for instance. Talking about Trump brought them viewers so
they did it non-stop in 2016, even to the detriment of left-wing candidates.

Trump got billions of dollars worth of awareness, and most elections tend to
be won by the candidates with the most awareness, regardless of their policies
and what they believe in.

~~~
maxerickson
_Mainstream media has lost all integrity_ is just ludicrously over the top.

And the angle most of them are chasing is to get their own name into history,
to become a "journalist emeritus" like Carl Bernstein. That interacts badly
with the yawning chasm of airtime on cable news channels, but CNN and MSNBC
aren't teetering their way towards becoming anti-state media either.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Bah, they've been trying to talk the next Watergate scandal into existence and
have lost credibility.

